# Wettfischen in Niedersachsen



## Weißfischfredi (23. Juni 2007)

Erst kürzlich musste sich die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover
mit dem Thema Wettfischen auseinander setzen.
Grundlage war die Klage einer Zivil-Person gegen einen Angelverein der im VDSF organisiert ist.
Der Angelverein hat sein traditionelles Königsfischen durchgeführt.
Durch die Änderung des Grundgestzes, ist es nunmehr jeder geschäftsfähigen Person möglich, klage einzureichen, sofern der Verdacht einer Missachtung besteht.
Mit anderen Worten: Jeder Hans und Franz kann uns Anglern
an die Karre pissen sofern wir nicht nachweisen können eine hegerische Notwendigkeit durchzuführen.

Ich bin Vorsitzender eines Vereines, organisiert im VDSF
und ich mache mir ernsthaft Sorgen darüber, wie Ich meine Sportwarte damit beauftragen soll, eine Vereinsveranstaltung
durchzuführen die sich im legitiemiertem Rahmen bewegt.

Hat jemand eine Idee ??


----------



## Weißfischfredi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

Grundsätzlich sieht es so aus, das der Verein schon selbst
feststellen kann wann und wie er z.b. eine Bestandsaufnahme
durchführt, jedoch behält sich der Gesetzgeber vor im Zweifelsfall einen Nachweis darüber verlangen zu können.
Mit anderen Worten: Die Notwendigkeit muss vor dem Gestz gegeben sein. Und das ist schwierig nachzuweisen.


----------



## Weißfischfredi (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

Danke für die Unterstützung von Deiner Seite,
bis dahin, gruß Weißfischfredi.


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

na toll, das heißt wenn sich jemand an seinen Verein rächen will,rennt der mit den Terminen einfach zur Staatsanwalt.


----------



## borchi (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

ich würde mir wünschen das der Verband dort mehr hinter uns Anglern steht und sich vehemennt für Königsfischen und Co einsetzt.

Leider tut sich der VDSF in dieser Hinsicht eher schwer, habe von Briefen gehört, welche die Vereine auffordern keine Könisgangeln mehr zu veranstalten. In Deutschland gibt es drei Millionen Angler, wie kann es nur sein das wir über gar keine Lobby verfügen. In anderen Ländern werden erfolgreiche Hegeangler geadelt und bei uns kommt man ins Gefängnis.

Es heisst übrigens Hegefischen und nicht Wettfischen.


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

hi
hier mal der link dazu für besseres Verständnis|wavey:

http://www.vdsf.de/media/koenigsfischen-hannover.html


----------



## Weißfischfredi (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

Es heisst übrigens Hegefischen und nicht Wettfischen.[/quote]

Mir ist das schon klar das man das Wort Wettfischen nich mal mehr in den Mund nehmen sollte.

Nur auf der anderen Seite findet man ja auch eine Definition,
herausgegeben vom VDSF zum diesem Thema.
(www.vdsf.de/) in der Kategorie Fischerei und Naturschutz,
Defination Gemeinschaftsfischen - Wettfischen.

Wer sich das mal durchliest, stellt schnell fest, das der VDSF
nichts weiter als empfehlungen ausspricht um der Gesetzgebung keine Angriffsfläche zu liefern.

Praktisch durchführbar sind diese Empfehlungen nur schwer.

So heißt es zum Beispiel.:
Gemeinschaftsfischen mit mehr als 10 Anglern unter gleicher
Ziel und Zeitvorgabe sind erlaubt, wenn dieses Fischen einer
Bestandskontrolle dient.

5 Sätze weiter heißt es auf einmal der Einsatz des Setzkescher ist verboten.

Wir setzen uns also mit 10 Anglern and den See,
entnehmen " Waidgerecht" ( betäuben,töten ) 150 Rotaugen.
Und nun haben wir eine ganz tolle Bestandskontrolle gemacht.
Den wir wissen jetzt das wir 150 Rotaugen weniger im See haben.#d|kopfkrat  Na Prima.

Ich bin da voll deiner Meinung.
Der VDSF sollte sich nicht einlullen lassen und uns Mitgliedern
immer wieder erzählen was wir nun auch nicht mehr dürfen.
Mir fehlt da ein bischen der Kampgeist im Verband.

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

sorry, aber der VDSF macht doch bekanntlicher weise noch weniger für seine mitglieder und andere angler(auf höherer ebene) als der DAV und dann erwartet ihr noch unterstützung durch den verband? na dann gute nacht...


----------



## langerLulatsch (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



Weißfischfredi schrieb:


> ...5 Sätze weiter heißt es auf einmal der Einsatz des Setzkescher ist verboten....



Wo hast du denn bitte das gelesen? Der Setzkescher wird dort lediglich als ein evtl Hinweis auf ein Wettfischen angeführt.

Im Anführungspunkt 1 bei den "Vorraussetzungen" für ein Gemeinschaftsfischen wird doch ausgeführt, dass die örtlich geltenden gesetzlichen Bestimmungen einzuhalten sind, sprich in den LV's, in denen der Setzkescher erlaubt ist, kann ich den auch bei Gemeinschaftsfischen einsetzen.


----------



## borchi (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

da ich leidenschaftlicher Hegefischer bin habe ich dem VDSF den Rückengekehrt und bin jetzt Mitglied im DAV. Der DAV ist nicht perfekt, ich feühle mich dort aber WESENTLICH besser vertreten als im VDSF.

Ich kenne mittlerweile sogar ganze Vereine die den VDSF verlassen und dem DAV beigetreten sind.


Wenn Du Fragen zum Thema Hegefischen hast, oder Unterstützung brauchst, dann gucke doch mal ob Du hier Hilfe findest 

www.stippforum.de

Dieses Forum wird von vielen Hegefischern besucht und man kennt sich dort gut mit der  Gesetzeslage aus.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

ich höre immer von den Wettfischern das der DAV sie besser vertritt,das ist doch so nich richtig.Sie tun es einfach,und wenn es dann wieder Zeit zur Hetzjagt auf Angler ist (ich erinnere an das Hammer-Urteil) dann leiden wieder alle darunter.
Wenn man die Richtlinien des VDFS befolgt hat man gute Cancen nicht anzuecken.
Ich beobacht mit viel Sorge das ich einige ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln, indem sie eine gewisse "Moral" an den Tag legen der ebend nichts mit Hege zu tun hat sondern nur um die Höhe der Sachpreise.


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ich höre immer von den Wettfischern das der DAV sie besser vertritt,das ist doch so nich richtig.Sie tun es einfach,und wenn es dann wieder Zeit zur Hetzjagt auf Angler ist (ich erinnere an das Hammer-Urteil) dann leiden wieder alle darunter.
> Wenn man die Richtlinien des VDFS befolgt hat man gute Cancen nicht anzuecken.
> Ich beobacht mit viel Sorge das ich einige ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln, indem sie eine gewisse "Moral" an den Tag legen der ebend nichts mit Hege zu tun hat sondern nur um die Höhe der Sachpreise.


 
die sachpreise sollen doch nur mehr oder weniger ein anreiz sein, dass überhaupt jemand kommt. wir haben bei uns ei n hegeangeln angesetz, um den bestand an weissfischen zu ermitteln und wieviel waren da??? ganze 6 von über 400 mittgliedern...

achja nochwas... wenn der vdsf sich nicht von anfang an so hätte knebeln lassen und sich mehr durchgesetzt hätte, wären diese richtlinien und gestze erst garnicht entstanden...

mfg


----------



## zanderzone (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

Jungs Jungs Jungs!!!

Was ich hier lesen muss, treibt mir Tränen in die Augen!
Ihr könnt es doch wohl nicht für gut heißen, dass "Preisangeln" durchgeführt werden Für mich ist es nur sinnloses abschlachten von Fischen die dann im Tierpark oder sonst wo verfüttert werden! 
Das ganze, kann man ja bei uns im Verein sehen:
Vor 10 Jahren wurde der Sieger mit 25 kg Weissfisch die er in 3 Std. gefangen hat geehrt und heute fängt der Sieger noch wenn überhaupt seine 5 kg! Wir bzw. IHR müsst alle nur so weitermachen und dann is bald nichts mehr mit großen Fischfängen in unseren niedersächsischen Gewässern!
Wenn ein Preisangeln dann "catch and release" und nicht catch and Tierpark! Hoffe ein paar Vorsitzende machen sich mal Gedanken über diesen riesen Quatsch!!!!!!!


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

@zanderzone: na selbstverständlich c&r!!! das versteht sich ja von selbst....
schließlich brauchen die raubfische ja ihr futter#6

aber bei deinem problem mit dem "wenigen" weissfisch kann vllt daran liegen, dass ihr einen besseren raubfischbestand habt


----------



## Aragorn12 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

Irgentwie iss das alles zum :v.
Wir besetzten und reinigen die Gewässer und Pflegen!!!
Dan haben wir rießige Verbände und keiner kann dem Volk beibringen das die Handangelei die schonenste ist.|bla:
Aber jeder weiß wass die Kutterfischerei bedeutet und alle essen Tunefisch oder gemästeten Seelachs.|krach:
Aber wir Angler sind die Tierquäler Nr.1
Und die Drogensüchtigen lagern Ihre Kids in Kühlschränken!!!!!


Trauriger Ara


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Jungs Jungs Jungs!!!
> 
> Was ich hier lesen muss, treibt mir Tränen in die Augen!
> Ihr könnt es doch wohl nicht für gut heißen, dass "Preisangeln" durchgeführt werden Für mich ist es nur sinnloses abschlachten von Fischen die dann im Tierpark oder sonst wo verfüttert werden!



umgekehrt kann´es sein-

 in Gewässern mit grossen, verbutteten Beständen fängt man nach Hegefischen (Preisfischen sind in D glaub ich eh hinfällig, im reinen Sportsinn) oft viel mehr, weil die Fische wieder abwachsen können und einfach besser gedeihen. Also nicht gleich irgendein Vorurteil ablassen weil einmal nichts gebissen hat oder weil vielleicht irgendwo doch ein überflüssiges Fischen stattgefunden hat

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## borchi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ich höre immer von den Wettfischern das der DAV sie besser vertritt,das ist doch so nich richtig.Sie tun es einfach,und wenn es dann wieder Zeit zur Hetzjagt auf Angler ist (ich erinnere an das Hammer-Urteil) dann leiden wieder alle darunter.
> Wenn man die Richtlinien des VDFS befolgt hat man gute Cancen nicht anzuecken.
> Ich beobacht mit viel Sorge das ich einige ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln, indem sie eine gewisse "Moral" an den Tag legen der ebend nichts mit Hege zu tun hat sondern nur um die Höhe der Sachpreise.


 
das sehe ich komplett anders. Der DAV unterstützt keine Wettangler, den Wettangeln sind in Deutschland verboten!! Der DAV unterstützt die Interessen der Angler, der DAV setzt sich dafür ein, das sich mehr als 10 Leute an ein Gewässer setzen dürfen und ihren König ausangeln. Ich angele in einem verein, ein Verein ist für mich eine Gemeinschaft, diese Gemeinschaft erlebe ich bei solchen gemeinsamen Veranstaltungen. Der DAV setzt sich auch dafür ein, das ich nicht jeden Fisch der maßig ist totschlagen. Wenn ich auf Aal angele und einen Brassen fangen, muss ich den Brassen dann töten? Der DAV untersützt mich dabei das ich den Brassen zurücksetzen darf. 

Nochmal zu Deiner Aussage das der DAV Wettkampfangler unterstützt, der DAV ist ein anerkannter Verband der sich strafbar machen würde wenn er gegen geltendes Recht verstösst. Denkst Du wirklich das der Verband so doof ist?


----------



## borchi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Jungs Jungs Jungs!!!
> 
> Was ich hier lesen muss, treibt mir Tränen in die Augen!
> Ihr könnt es doch wohl nicht für gut heißen, dass "Preisangeln" durchgeführt werden Für mich ist es nur sinnloses abschlachten von Fischen die dann im Tierpark oder sonst wo verfüttert werden!
> ...


 
Hallo,

mit Deiner Aussage unterstellst Du all unseren nachbarn das sie genau das tun, was Dir die Tränen in die Augen treibt. Sind das wirklich alles Idioten? Ich will mal behaupten nein... Deutschalnd ist das EINZIGE Land das über solche Bestimmungen verfügt...

Nun zu den Fischen die nicht mehr gefangen werden. UNsere Gewässer haben sich in den letzten 10 Jahren grundsätzlich geändert, aus typischen Brassenregionen sind Brabenregionen geworden, das Einbringen von Nährstoffen in unsere Gewässer wurde drastisch reduziert, auf dies eReduzierung von Nährstoffen hat die Natur reagiert und es gibt weniger Fische in unseren Gewässern. Denkst Du wirklich das ein paar Hegefischen grosse Gewässer regulieren können? Eher nicht.....

Wo ich Dir Recht gebe ist mit Deiner Behauptung das es zu einem grossen Knall kommen kann. Aberw as sollen wir machen? Willst Du nur noch Casten und am Computer angeln?


----------



## borchi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



Aragorn12 schrieb:


> Irgentwie iss das alles zum :v.
> Wir besetzten und reinigen die Gewässer und Pflegen!!!
> Dan haben wir rießige Verbände und keiner kann dem Volk beibringen das die Handangelei die schonenste ist.|bla:
> Aber jeder weiß wass die Kutterfischerei bedeutet und alle essen Tunefisch oder gemästeten Seelachs.|krach:
> ...


 

Da hast Du Recht,als Angler steht man als Verbrecher da. Damit meine ich nicht nur die Stipper, auch Karpfenangler stehen oft in einem schlechten Licht da. Wir haben viel für unsere Gewässer getan, wir holen unsere Jugend von der Strasse und was ist der Dank. Wir stehen immer mit dem Rücken zu Wand.....


----------



## borchi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> umgekehrt kann´es sein-
> 
> in Gewässern mit grossen, verbutteten Beständen fängt man nach Hegefischen (Preisfischen sind in D glaub ich eh hinfällig, im reinen Sportsinn) oft viel mehr, weil die Fische wieder abwachsen können und einfach besser gedeihen. Also nicht gleich irgendein Vorurteil ablassen weil einmal nichts gebissen hat oder weil vielleicht irgendwo doch ein überflüssiges Fischen stattgefunden hat
> 
> ...


 
Und genau das ist der Grund für Hegefischen......


----------



## zanderzone (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



borchi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> . Denkst Du wirklich das ein paar Hegefischen grosse Gewässer regulieren können? Eher nicht.....
> 
> Wo ich Dir Recht gebe ist mit Deiner Behauptung das es zu einem grossen Knall kommen kann. Aberw as sollen wir machen? Willst Du nur noch Casten und am Computer angeln?


 


Ne, große Gewässer nicht! Wir fischen ja auch nicht in Weser Elbe oder Ems! Wir sind ein ziemlich großer Verein mit ca 2500 Mitgliedern und es gibt nur einen kleinen Fluss die Vechte und mehrere Kanäle und wenn in diesen Gewässer 3 mal im Jahr ein Wettfischen mit 200 Anglern durchgeführt wird, dann wird es doch zwangsläufig weniger! Und nicht zuvergessen 2 mal Seniorenangeln und 3 mal Jugendangeln! 
Fakt ist, das man auch einen Setzkescher benutzten könnte, aber das haben die cleveren Jungs von oben ja verboten "zu viel Stress für den Fisch" die sollten einen Fisch mal fragen ob er lieber 2 - 3 Std gehältert werden möchte oder ob er sich den Stress ersparen möchte! Ich kenne die Antwort! Ihr auch ;-)

Ok, gegen dieses Königsangeln kann man ja nichts haben! Wusste nicht, was damit gemeint war.. Ist in unserer Region nicht sehr geläufig!


----------



## borchi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ne, große Gewässer nicht! Wir fischen ja auch nicht in Weser Elbe oder Ems! Wir sind ein ziemlich großer Verein mit ca 2500 Mitgliedern und es gibt nur einen kleinen Fluss die Vechte und mehrere Kanäle und wenn in diesen Gewässer 3 mal im Jahr ein Wettfischen mit 200 Anglern durchgeführt wird, dann wird es doch zwangsläufig weniger! Und nicht zuvergessen 2 mal Seniorenangeln und 3 mal Jugendangeln!
> Fakt ist, das man auch einen Setzkescher benutzten könnte, aber das haben die cleveren Jungs von oben ja verboten "zu viel Stress für den Fisch" die sollten einen Fisch mal fragen ob er lieber 2 - 3 Std gehältert werden möchte oder ob er sich den Stress ersparen möchte! Ich kenne die Antwort! Ihr auch ;-)
> 
> Ok, gegen dieses Königsangeln kann man ja nichts haben! Wusste nicht, was damit gemeint war.. Ist in unserer Region nicht sehr geläufig!


 
Dann sprich mal mit Deinem "Sportwart" . Der Setzkescher ist in Niedersachsen nicht verboten. Es gilt bestimmte Richtlinien einzuhalten, dann steht einem Einsatz des Setzkeschers nichts im Wege.


----------



## gründler (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



borchi schrieb:


> Dann sprich mal mit Deinem "Sportwart" . Der Setzkescher ist in Niedersachsen nicht verboten. Es gilt bestimmte Richtlinien einzuhalten, dann steht einem Einsatz des Setzkeschers nichts im Wege.


 
Vollkommen richtig.
Und der jenige der Hältert muß auch die Gründe für sein Hältern nachweisen können.Und troztdem muß mit einer Anzeige gerechnet werden, wenn jemand meint dem jenigen oder die jenigen die Hältern zu schädigen,oder vor Geilheit auf Unterdrückung der Angler ein Prozess an Hals führen will.Dann kann das auch trotz Gerichtlicher Beschlüße,und Studien,böse Enden. 

Ps: Beim letzten Angeln kam genau so ein Grünerschreibtischbleistiftschwerrgewichtler und fragte fast jedem warum gehältert wird
(Antworten es wird der Bestand aufgenommen und Umgesetzt juckte ihn gar nicht) 
und was genau mit den Fischen passiert, ob das hier genehmigt wäre,was das für eine Veranstaltung ist usw usw. Als er nach ca 1Std ging und ca 20 Fotos,und 100 Notizen gemacht hatte,meinte er noch kommen die Fische hier wieder rein? oder Tötet ihr Sie? bei wieder rein gibt es eine Anzeige,und da saßen ca 60 mann mit Setzkescher.Er blieb solange in sicherer Entfernung und guckte durchs Fernglas bis das Angeln vorbei war. Als die Fische umgesetzt wurden machte er auch noch Fotos und schoß danach ab.

Also was ich damit sagen will es muß immer beim Hältern mit Ärger gerechnet werden.Kann muß nicht,aber die Gefahr ist da.

Mfg|wavey:


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

Das beste Beispiel von einem wirklich sinnvollen Hegefischen sind die Fischen am Eixendorfer Stausee hier bei uns in Bayern.
Wenn ich mal so 8 - 10 Jahre zurückdenke, mußten bei diesem Hegefischen ca. 200 - 250 Stück Brassen mit einer Länge von ca. 10 cm gefangen werden. Die Brassen wuchsen dort auch gar nicht mehr größer ab.
Der dort ansäßige Fischereiverein hat nun die Auflage von der Regierung bekommen, jährlich 3-6 tonnen Brachsen, egal auf welche art u. weise, zu entnehmen.
Und siehe da.....


Nachdem über jahrelange Hegemaßnahmen die Menge der Brassen deutlich reduziert worden ist, können sich die Angler am stausee inzwischen wieder über einen gesunden Fischbestand freuen, die Urlauber können dort als Badegäste wieder das saubere, baualgenfreie Wasser geniesen.

Die Fische wiegen derzeit schon wieder im Schnitt so knapp 800 gr und die Tendenz geht Jahr für Jahr um ca. 50 gr nach oben...


so machen Hegefischen wirklich Sinn!!!!!

Im übrigen werden alle dort während der Hegefischen gefangen Fische sinnvoll verwertet und verspeist, bzw. werden sie in von den Cormoran leergefressenen Gewässern umgesetzt....


----------



## borchi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



gründler schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig.
> Und der jenige der Hältert muß auch die Gründe für sein Hältern nachweisen können.Und troztdem muß mit einer Anzeige gerechnet werden, wenn jemand meint dem jenigen oder die jenigen die Hältern zu schädigen,oder vor Geilheit auf Unterdrückung der Angler ein Prozess an Hals führen will.Dann kann das auch trotz Gerichtlicher Beschlüße,und Studien,böse Enden.
> 
> Ps: Beim letzten Angeln kam genau so ein Grünerschreibtischbleistiftschwerrgewichtler und fragte fast jedem warum gehältert wird
> ...


 
hallo Gründler,

ich gebe Dir 100% Recht, das Hältern im Setzkescher ist sicherlich vielen Grünen ein Dorn im Auge. Aber  können/dürfen wir vor jedem Grünen kneifen? Heute ist es der Setzkescher und morgen wollen die uns das gesamte Angeln verbieten. Da es sich aber um eine schwierige rechtsllage handelt, freue ich mich, das ich einen Verband im Rücken habe der mich unterstützt!!!

Soweit ich weiß sind alle Gerichtsurteile in den letzten Jahren pro Setzkscher gewesen und in vielen Bundeslänern wird das Setzkescherverbot aufgehoben. Trotzdem, in dem Moment in dem man selber am Pranger steht ist es schön wenn man weiss das man nicht alleine da steht.......


----------



## borchi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



brassenkiller01 schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel von einem wirklich sinnvollen Hegefischen sind die Fischen am Eixendorfer Stausee hier bei uns in Bayern.
> Wenn ich mal so 8 - 10 Jahre zurückdenke, mußten bei diesem Hegefischen ca. 200 - 250 Stück Brassen mit einer Länge von ca. 10 cm gefangen werden. Die Brassen wuchsen dort auch gar nicht mehr größer ab.
> Der dort ansäßige Fischereiverein hat nun die Auflage von der Regierung bekommen, jährlich 3-6 tonnen Brachsen, egal auf welche art u. weise, zu entnehmen.
> Und siehe da.....
> ...


 

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der Eider in Schleswig Holstein, auch hier wurde ein verbuttete Bestand durch Hegefischen reguliert. Lieder müssen in SH aber alle gefangen Fische abgeschlagen werden. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller die Fische in geschädigte Gewässer umzusetzen? In BW und Hessen zahlt man teilweise richt Geld für laichreife Fische, und in SH muss man sie totschlagen anstatt sie zu hältern und umzusetzen. 

Irgendwie schon traurig in Deutschland....


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



borchi schrieb:


> hallo Gründler,
> 
> ich gebe Dir 100% Recht, das Hältern im Setzkescher ist sicherlich vielen Grünen ein Dorn im Auge. Aber können/dürfen wir vor jedem Grünen kneifen? Heute ist es der Setzkescher und morgen wollen die uns das gesamte Angeln verbieten. Da es sich aber um eine schwierige rechtsllage handelt, freue ich mich, das ich einen Verband im Rücken habe der mich unterstützt!!!
> 
> Soweit ich weiß sind alle Gerichtsurteile in den letzten Jahren pro Setzkscher gewesen und in vielen Bundeslänern wird das Setzkescherverbot aufgehoben. Trotzdem, in dem Moment in dem man selber am Pranger steht ist es schön wenn man weiss das man nicht alleine da steht.......


 
Ich unterwerfe mich niemand,und als Fischereiaufseher hast Du es oft mit Gesetzen zu tun Ich kenne mich schon bißchen damit aus,und weiß was gut ist,und was nicht,und wie Ich Leute einstufen muß,da kriegste nen Auge für.|wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



borchi schrieb:


> Dann sprich mal mit Deinem "Sportwart" . Der Setzkescher ist in Niedersachsen nicht verboten. Es gilt bestimmte Richtlinien einzuhalten, dann steht einem Einsatz des Setzkeschers nichts im Wege.


 
Es ist in "" nicht verboten! Aber wirf mal nen Setzkescher in die Ems und warte ne Std. dann haste die Júngs von der Wasserpolizei da stehen und dann kannste inne Tasche greifen! Und das ist nicht nur einmal vorgekommen egal wie gr0ß und breit dein Kescher ist! Und nu zu den Grünen sollte ich einmal erleben, dass ein GRÜNER an meinem Angelplatz ne Welle macht, dann ist er der erste, der mit seinem Arsch in meinem Setzkescher liegt!!!


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Es ist in "" nicht verboten! Aber wirf mal nen Setzkescher in die Ems und warte ne Std. dann haste die Júngs von der Wasserpolizei da stehen und dann kannste inne Tasche greifen! Und das ist nicht nur einmal vorgekommen egal wie gr0ß und breit dein Kescher ist! Und nu zu den Grünen sollte ich einmal erleben, dass ein GRÜNER an meinem Angelplatz ne Welle macht, dann ist er der erste, der mit seinem Arsch in meinem Setzkescher liegt!!!


 
Und Du kriegst ne Anzeige,und wenn Du Pech hast darfst Du richtig Bluten,und dein Verein steht danach in keinen guten Licht.Und am schlimmsten wirds wenn Du und dein Verein noch mehr Ärger mit Grünen hast als voher,kann da ein Lied von Singen.


----------



## antonio (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Es ist in "" nicht verboten! Aber wirf mal nen Setzkescher in die Ems und warte ne Std. dann haste die Júngs von der Wasserpolizei da stehen und dann kannste inne Tasche greifen! Und das ist nicht nur einmal vorgekommen egal wie gr0ß und breit dein Kescher ist! Und nu zu den Grünen sollte ich einmal erleben, dass ein GRÜNER an meinem Angelplatz ne Welle macht, dann ist er der erste, der mit seinem Arsch in meinem Setzkescher liegt!!!



wenns dort nicht verboten ist laß ich mich auch nicht abkassieren egal von wem.

gruß antonio


----------



## Litty1978 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



> Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der Eider in Schleswig Holstein, auch hier wurde ein verbuttete Bestand durch Hegefischen reguliert. Lieder müssen in SH aber alle gefangen Fische abgeschlagen werden. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller die Fische in geschädigte Gewässer umzusetzen? In BW und Hessen zahlt man teilweise richt Geld für laichreife Fische, und in SH muss man sie totschlagen anstatt sie zu hältern und umzusetzen.



In Berlin liegt ein ähnliches Problem vor. Wir haben auch einen sehr verbutteten Weißfischbestand (Brassen, Güster). Auch diese Fische dürfen bei uns nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Grundsätzlich ist deine Idee ja nicht schlecht. Ein Transport aus bspw. Berlin bis nach Hessen oder BW wäre in meinen Augen aber leider: 
1. zu teuer
2. für die Fische Stress, wahrscheinlich würden über 50% die Tour nicht überleben.

Das Abschlagen ist zwar unschön, wenn es eine sinnvolle Verwertung gibt, dann ist es aber in meinen Augen schon ein guter Weg, um dem Gewässer wieder zu einem natürlicheren Gleichgewicht zu verhelfen. 
In anderen Gewässern mag aber sicherlich auch C&R sinnvoll sein.

Es gibt ja hier schon mehrere Theads die sich mit der Thematik befasst haben. 
Ich finde es einfach nur traurig, das Leute, die sich offensichtlich nur wenig mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt haben über uns Angler beschweren. Als sog. "Naturschützer" sollten sie eigentlich mit uns kooperieren, da wir alle ein gemeinsames Interesse haben: Die Erhaltung des Ökosystems Fluss bzw. See und die Freude an der Natur. Ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass 99,9% der Angler aus Freude an der Natur angeln und nicht, weil sie gerne Fische abschlachten. Es gibt bestimmt so manchen Angelverein der mehr ökologisches Handeln an den Tag legt, als einige  sog. "Naturschützer". In einem der vorherigen Theads sagte jemand: "Es wird von Anglern und Vereinen viel Gutes getan, bloß leider redet niemand darüber." Damit hat er in meinen Augen verdammt recht. Hier sind unsere Verbände, egal ob nun DAV oder VDSF gefordert, die Angler und Vereine ins rechte Licht zu rücken.


----------



## langerLulatsch (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

Da gabs früher mal so nen schönen Aufkleber:

"Angler gab es schon als man mit den Grünen noch die Förster meinte"

Sehr treffend irgendwie!


----------



## zanderzone (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*



gründler schrieb:


> Und Du kriegst ne Anzeige,und wenn Du Pech hast darfst Du richtig Bluten,und dein Verein steht danach in keinen guten Licht.Und am schlimmsten wirds wenn Du und dein Verein noch mehr Ärger mit Grünen hast als voher,kann da ein Lied von Singen.


 

ganz ehrlich! Das ist mir scheiß egal! Muss mir dann noch nen größeren Kescher kaufen! Oder ich schmeisse ganz weit daneben!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

Mich k....zt diese ganze Paragraphenreiterei in D schon seit 25 Jahren an, und es wird immer schlimmer. 
Der VdSF sieht seine Aufgabe offenbar darin, im vorauseilenden Gehorsam jeglichen Blödsinn mitzumachen und sogar noch gegen seine eigenen Mitglieder vor Gericht zu ziehen, bzw. diese nicht nur im Regen stehen zu lassen sondern auch noch ein paar Eimer Wasser drüber zu gießen. Das betrifft nicht nur Wettfischen, sondern das Angeln allgemein. 
Deutschland ist das einzige Land mit solchen bevormundenden Regelungen, das einzige Land, wo Angler stest hart an der Grenze einer Anzeige stehen, selbst wenn sie sich " gesetzeskonform " benehmen. 
Ich frage mich schon seit einiger Zeit, warum der VdSF sich im Rahmen der EU an die Angelverbände anderer Länder richtet um mit diesen gemeinsam wieder vernünftige Zustände einzurichten.
Vielleicht weil er damit sein bisheriges Vorgehen ad absurdum führen würde ? 
Oder will vielleicht gar keiner mit dem VdSF zusammenarbeiten, weil man keine Nestbeschmutzer dulden mag ?

Ralf


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen in Niedersachsen*

Das Problem vor 25 Jahren war :das die uns mit den Monitor-Bericht kalt erwischt haben.
Keiner hat erwartet das mit den zum Teil gefälschten Bildern solche Wirkung erziehlt werden kann, heute weiss man mehr von der Wirkung von Medien.
Die Anwälte vom Verband (DAV war noch hinterm Zaun) haben im nachhinein eine falsche Strategie gefahren (Pferde werden ja auch zum Sport genutzt),denn genau dahinein hat Monitor mit einen anderen Bericht (Barren) alle Argumente sinnlos gemacht.
Und genau deshalb hat der VdSf versucht mit der Rückzugstaktik noch zu retten was zu retten gab,wer jetzt sagt der DAV hätte anders reagiert,wir weden es nie erfahren, vielleicht wähen wir alle in ein PETA-guantanamo.
 Denn schließlicht konnten in der Zeit Kanuverbände eine gezielt Anglerverfolgung mit anschließender Vernichtung, ohne eine Anzeige wegen Volksverhetzung fordern.


----------

